# Changing from Terrova to Riptide Edge trolling motor



## Bermudabum (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a Spyder Flicker 17 with a Minn Kota Terrova tm and want to put an edge (tiller control)on.The quick release brackets are different and I would like to retrofit so I can use both (love the terrova in open water, but in shallow marsh,tiller control is a necessity) The quick release bracket for tiller is much bigger, and there's a raised power outlet aft of the puck(see pic).Thought about installing the edge on the right, but raised toe rail becomes an issue. Any rigging thoughts would be appreciated!


----------

